# My first "big" bike build



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi everyone, I just bought my first "big" bike and was hoping for some advice on building her up. She is Wiggle, the Can-Diggle (S) and the rear shock is a CCDB. This is what I have to start with. I will be using her for steep, rocky, some drops, technical, turny (sometimes fast) downhills....and I like to jump. (not big, yet!) I plan to mostly shuttle or ride a lift but being able to pedal occasionally is a plus. I have 20 yrs of dirt bike riding experience on trails, and 1.5 yrs on MTB's. My current ride is a 6inch, lightweight Giant Reign. I live in N. AZ so I ride Sedona, Flagstaff, and Phx. Traveling to Bootleg and Angle Fire are most likely in my future. I am old and weigh 143 w/out gear. Here is a pic to break up this long post.










Here is where I need help:

1. Fork....I want a single crown 180 coil.....but I am open to change if this is not the best option for me. I want a fork that is active under braking and has minimal brake dive....Used or NOS is ok as I am not wealthy. (1.5 steerer as I don't need an angleset)

2. Crankset....I need 165mm arms, want to go 1x9, need some kind of bash guard (lots of logs, not to mention rocks). Not sure about wether to go chainguide/taco bash or bashwich. I can go used or NOS here as well.

3. Brakes....4 piston or 2 piston? I ride 2 piston with 180 rotors on metallic pads right now, and feel like I want a little more for the really scary stuff. (or maybe I just need to go faster?)

I know many of you out there have a ton of experience with these bikes and different set-ups, and I would love to hear anything you have to say about my build. Please ask questions if you need more info. I will X-post in Canfield as well. Thanks in advance.

Brenda


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

I might be off on information here but ill try :

1.Fork wise the Totem has had nothing but great reviews and is a solid beefy fork
2. Check out the E-thirteen products for your cranks , and bashguard or chainguide needs etc
3. Im going to give this a guess and say SAINTS ? unless others can chime in. I have alos learned that the faster i can go past the harder stuff the better lol .

You got a great frame and enjoy it  , that CCDB should be super fun .


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Sounds like you have a pretty good idea of what to get. As far as fork is concerned, the 180 Fox Van RC2 is great fork. It is a coil fork and best handling fork for rocky rooty chop I have used. Highly adjustable ( high/low speed compression, rebound, pre-load, spring swaps). As for brake dive, it can usually be adjusted by the low speed compression setting of forks, so make sure you get a fork with high and low speed compression. For brakes, it depends on a lot of factors. If you ride fast on steep terrain then the 4 piston is probably the choice, but you may be able to get away with 2 pistons. 

I would just get something with a 20mm thru axle for the front. Also, I would try and get a decent wheelset because it saves headaches later. It looks like you have a 12mm/142mm rear so that is really stout.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

You have a 12 x 135 Maxel rear and the stout lower link. At your weight this should be a good beefy setup. Forks, both suggestions are good, the Totem is a bit stiffer, the Fox under a big guy can feel a little flex but I'm about your size and the Fox feels great to me. Plus you can get it with travel adjust for climbing. The MRP G2 taco bash is a great guide, you won't have any issues with it. FYI it's an ISCG 03 on that frame. 
Post pics as you get building, enjoy!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

fork: bos idylle sc, fox van 180
cranks: can't go wrong with saints, atlas or e13 and lg1+ chainguide.
brakes: formula the one (loads of power for us small guys. i can endo with a 160mm rotor)


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

just to throw out some cheaper suggestions try a 66 fork and since you are light you could probably get away with slx or equivilent cranks and brakes. since the frame has tabs id go with a taco to keep the weight down.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

b-kul said:


> just to throw out some cheaper suggestions try a 66 fork and since you are light you could probably get away with slx or equivilent cranks and brakes. since the frame has tabs id go with a taco to keep the weight down.


hush! let me spend other people's money!


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses, it is fun to spend other peoples $$! If anyone has anything for sale that would compliment my bike, please PM me. I would like to try to get the best fork for my weight and conditions I will ride in, but it may come down to which one I can find the best deal on. Keep the suggestions coming. 

I test rode a bike with Formula Ones and they felt like a light switch, are they all like that? Or was it cuz it was a demo bike with poor maintenance.

Brenda


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Ones have a long throw, have to tinker to get the lever close to the bar. Sweet bike


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i have an older set of the ones and i find that they have loads of modulation. definitely not just on and off. totally different lever than the newer ones - not that huge of a throw.








vs.









as a lighter rider you may be better suited to an air fork.


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

Hayes prime. I love the feel of mine and they have power to boot. Descent size pads so you should be okay with the 2 piston design. I've got codes on my HT and the primes have more power and better modulation.

Fork. I love my 66rc3, I'll take it over RS or Fox anyday. Super plush, I run mine with a little air and its perfect for jumping, let out the air, hang yer ass over the end and its awesome for DHish runs. If you get a 1.125 steer tube it will be easier to sell if you decide to change later on.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I ordered my twisties today! Woo-Hoo...I also took the frame apart to check the bearings, the previous owner didn't ride this thing very much! Lucky me. Not being able to sit on it or ride it is KILLING ME!!!


----------



## Byronius (Jun 13, 2011)

I have heard that those bikes climb like no other. Even though you say you won't pedal that much I think you will once you get that bad boy built up, I would recomend a 2x10 drivetrain (if that is compatible with the frame, I'm not sure) Thats what I run on my SX Trail that i thought I would never ever pedal, turns out it pedals so well with that set up i find myself pedaling around more than I thought I would. Cranks, cant go with Shimano Saints as well as their brakes. I have heard nothing but good things on them, I had saint cranks on my old bike and loved them. Hope this helps.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

For something to look at, here's a small Diggle with a Totem. Not mine, a friend's:










The Totem is a solid fork, and super easy to work on. If you don't want something that beefy, and heavy, try a Lyrik. I have a Lyric 170 Solo Air RC2DH on my Scott Voltage and it's been an outstanding fork. Slightly less stiff than the Totem, but much lighter and less stiction. (FWIW, the Diggle above has a 65* HA with a Totem and external headset. And, used Totem 1.5's are also going pretty cheap these days. Nobody wants a 1.5 steerer anymore.)

For brakes, get the new Shimano XT's. They stop my 185lbs. really well on my Voltage and are downright cheap compared to Formula's. Formula's are great if you want to spend the money. I'd stay away from Avid.

Cranks, also Shimano. You can't go wrong. Saint's are nice, but more than you need at your weight. I've been on the same set of Hone's for five years (also Hone's on the Diggle above) and they're still going strong. Check out the Shimano SLX's.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

^^^^Very sweet! Any idea on real weight? I am looking at all the difference options you all are giving me, so much info to wade thru....I love it! Building bikes is as fun as riding them. I am looking at getting a 28t single for the up front, so any ideas on a crankset that would work with that would be great, and I need them to come in 165's. What brakes is that ^^^ diggle running?

I have been scouring the planet for used coil forks, the varying prices are amazing. I have also taken a peek at some air ones, just to see what big differences are. Now if I could just win lotto.

Brenda


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

We didn't weigh it, but based on the spec, and comparing it to my bike that I have weighed, I'm guessing it's around 39lbs.

Those are older Avid Juicy 7's. I think he's satisfied, but they aren't up to my standards.

Check out something like this: Totem Solo Air - Pinkbike.com (no affiliation). But at your weight, I'd seriously consider going with an air fork.

To run a single 28t ring with a chainguide you might need to look at bmx cranks. Can you manage a 32t ring? I will give you way more options.


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

i have got a totem for sale.. if your interested just pm me


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Were I in your shoes (kinda was not too long ago building a bike for my wife).

She has a 66RC2 on there (too heavy, looking for lyric 170 when we have spare cash and she's crashed a few more times and proper ruined the 66, already has a couple gouges out of the stanchion)

If the frame is 68/72mm bb, SLX IMO is best crank, esp for price, not sure if they come in 165's though, wifey has 170's

Brakes, fist gen saints 200mm up front, 180 out back are more than adequate for her.

Her bike is an intense SS.

A half decent metric IMO is rider to bike ratio, I'm 190lb on a 40lb bike, so her being 130lbs give or take a poop, should be on 28lb bike for similar throw around coefficient. So I'm looking to get her on air front and back and drop as many pounds as possible soonish.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

amish_matt said:


> For brakes, get the new Shimano XT's. They stop my 185lbs. really well on my Voltage and are downright cheap compared to Formula's.


I have been looking at these, they are very reasonable. Will they work in steep, long downhills without fading or glazing? Do you run the little cooling fins? Do you have to buy new ones every time you change your pads?

I am still looking at forks, I have never ridden a coil bike (except my katooms) so I have nothing to compare it to. I can live with a little extra weight if it means it will feel more like my dirt bike going downhill 

As far as cranks, I am looking at trials, bmx, anything that might yield a 165mm single ring option.

Brenda


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

For brakes - check out Magura Louise BAT. They are now discontinued as the new line MT2/4/6/8 is now out. They can be had for about 120 per end with rotors.
(I just got another pair from PricePoint for 99. each end, with no rotors - I have 3 sets of Venti's so...)

For a coil fork at your weight, I would look at the 170mm Lyrik coil with the DH damper. I like mine ( use mine as a trail fork and a 66 for FR - I'm 210 nekid ) and its fine until you weigh a lot and start to puch it DH.

Cranks - SLX can't be beat for the cost/durabilty/weight - especially at your weight the Saints etc would be just over heavy for a strengh boost you will (probably) never need.

I second the MRP G2 mini. Best chain device I have used.
For a second place and cheaper, go with a normal bash ring and a blackspire stinger for chain duties.

Have fun

michael


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

motochick said:


> I have been looking at these, they are very reasonable. Will they work in steep, long downhills without fading or glazing? Do you run the little cooling fins? Do you have to buy new ones every time you change your pads?
> 
> I am still looking at forks, I have never ridden a coil bike (except my katooms) so I have nothing to compare it to. I can live with a little extra weight if it means it will feel more like my dirt bike going downhill
> 
> ...


I can't really comment on long downhills. Where I ride, a 5 min DH is probably the max. But, as compared to my Avid Elixir's on my trail bike, they don't glaze, shudder, make noise at all. On my runs, zero fade. Just powerful, predictable, consistent braking. I'm not saying there isn't something better out there, but for my needs, they're perfect.

I'm running the the XT lever/caliper/finned pad on Avid rotors. I'm shortly due for new pads, and won't buy the finned pads this time. I want to compare the non-finned, cheaper pads before committing to the finned again. I'm really happy with the brakes as-is, but not convinced that the finned pads make any difference where/how I ride.

A good coil fork can be hard to beat, but my Lyrik Solo Air is more plush than my Totem coil was. But, the smoothest/plushest fork I've ever felt was a Marzocchi, no question.

Profile and Deity Vandetta BMX cranks come in 165mm length and will let you run a 28t chainring. Aside from maybe a little more weight, it's hard to go wrong with one of them. Available with external bottom brackets now too.


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

Another one to throw in there, X-fusion vengeance at 170mm.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

OK, so here is where I am at...I have a massive headache from all of the different choices! LOL! Good news is I found a wheelset, Flows, should have them by the end of next week. The crankset/chainring set-up is killing me! I need 165's so many options are out. The Saints are too heavy and too expensive. I may end up with a 31t front if I can't find the right crank to make the 28t work. At this time I want 1x9. I am looking at Middleburn with a spiderless ring.

Brakes....How are the last years version of the Hope V-2's? I can get them for $366 a pair. I am still looking at XT/XTR stuff. Again the Saint stuff is too heavy and too much $$. Anyone have an opinion on Hayes Aces?

Fork....All of the choices seem good, I really keep looking at a Vanilla tho. I want 180, I'm not interested in a lighter, smaller 170. Must be 1.5 or Tapered. The zokes are the cheapest but also the heaviest. I really want to compliment the CCDB, and have a well balanced ride. 

I really appreciate all the feedback, I have researched it all.

Brenda


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Code R's may work well for you and are cheaper too. I've got a year on mine now and once you get a good, thorough bleed on 'em they've got all the stopping power and great modulation. I was worried about them having an "on-off" feel being a lighter rider (~140lbs) but they've been awesome and last for an entire day at the bike parks with no fading. Just an option.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't have any experience with Truvativ cranks, but what about the Descendant cranks? They come in 165mm length, 68/73 width, decent weight.


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

Motochick...I've seen you ride and know what you ride so here's my .02 from your local gnar dealer...
Fork...Totem Air or Lyric 170 DH (I have a 170 DH and would be my only fork if I didn't have a full DH bike with a 888)
Brakes: Code R's are great as are the new elixir's...plus you get the great SRAM warranty when/if something goes wrong. They can handle the long DH runs you like
Cranks: I think you can get some older XT's in 165. If not look at profile BMX cranks...they make a MTB kit with a spider or you can run spiderless and have your 28T ring. As far as ring...I run a 32 1x10 cassette and love it. It rules SOMO and did Goat Camp no problem with it. This is a great option for the do it all bike. 
This is all personal opinion...but I've seen lots of setups and lots of setups fail...I think this is the best setup. See you on the shuttles once that thing is dialed!


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Yay! Someone from AZ chimes in! Why the air over a coil? Cuz the Van is about the same weight wise as the Totem....mo $$, tho. I have my eye on an older XT crankset, that is prolly what I'll get if the 28t custom stuff doesn't work out. I had looked at the Codes, but Avid's don't seem to get as much praise as the others. I'll look at them again. I am most concerned about the Elden DH stuff for frying brakes....I just need to let it fly and not brake so much! I can't wait to ride the Gnar bus with my new steed.


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

I agree with Bob. As a fellow AZ rider, the Totem is a really nice fork. I just like the feel of coil and so I run a Van 180 RC2 Fit.......looks as though it will be a nice build. There are times I miss my Balance......the guys at Canfield are super to work with btw............


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

Never ever had a problem with Avids at all...easy to find pads and parts if needed, super fast on warranty stuff...never ran out of brakes ever on elden...except happy ending I just like the feel of the Rock Shox stuff and you save a little more $$$. Being a smaller rider I don't think you'll notice much difference from a coil to an air. My lyric DH is an air and it's smooth as butter...gobbled up Somo all weekend!


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

This is my setup and I wouldn't change a thing:

1) Zoke 66RC3. as stiff as an I beam with pure buttery smoothness.

2) Hammerschmidt. Pricy but no one who rides one will switch back, me included. Worth every gram and dollar.

3) Formula The One. Again, pricy but can be found used. The only brakes I've seen that can hold a candle to my precious Gustavs.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I looked at the Code R's and they can be had w/rotors for under $300 shipped. Weight is very reasonable as well. Thanks for the tip on those, Bob. What's the big difference in the Code vs. Code "R"? I tried the Formula, Ones and just didn't like them, too much like a light switch. I have ridden an Avid setup and liked the way they felt. So Codes it is, I like the fact they are 4 pots, I'd rather have too much brake then not enough! As long as they modulate well, I can handle them.

Hammerschmidt looks awesome, can't do it tho, too much $$. I have not heard many bad things about the new Zokes. It would be cool to have my DH bike set up like my favorite KTM.....Ohlins rear and Zokes up front! I wish I knew what the difference between the air and coil feels like, it would make narrowing down the fork much easier.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

The Codes have pad contact adjustment and the R's don't. Haven't found myself regretting not having contact adjustment. Setting the gap after a bleed has done the trick for me. Not knocking The One's just throwing out an alternative based on my experience.

Haven't looked but do the E.13 LG1 cranks come in 165? I just installed a set an they're pretty light and reasonably priced as well as strong from everything I've read (haven't tested the strength yet, not wanting to either).


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

amish_matt said:


> I don't have any experience with Truvativ cranks, but what about the Descendant cranks? They come in 165mm length, 68/73 width, decent weight.


+2 on the Descendant cranks. Lightest (reliable) cranks other than Carbon fiber, no flex, and inexpensive (@$200). Fork wise, go coil. Fox, R S, or Marz. I prefere fox. Brakes Forula the Ones (got mine for $160, the Free-ride versions. The ones you tried probually weren't broken in) or Shimano XT or Saint. STAY AWAY FROM Avids!:thumbsup:


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I just ordered some 2012 Codes, got em for a killer price. I can't decide on cranks until I figure out what chain guide bashguard setup works with 28t spiderless. It seems all the taco setups are 32-36t. Still researching!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

motochick said:


> I just ordered some 2012 Codes, got em for a killer price. I can't decide on cranks until I figure out what chain guide bashguard setup works with 28t spiderless. It seems all the taco setups are 32-36t. Still researching!


an older e13 sst might work, but it's meant for 26t


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I found a MRP guide/bash that will work with a 28t, ordering it today. I also bought a fork last night, the deal was too good to pass up. New uncut, 2011 Totem RC2DH Solo Air. Super cheap! This week should be like Christmas at my house with all the goodies being delivered. Thanks for all your advice, I took it all in and went with the best bang for the buck. Pics to come when cool stuff arrives!


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

figured it out for ya!

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/spiderless-crank-options-1x9-xc-707786.html


----------



## DownHillBermBreaker (Dec 1, 2011)

I have truvativ on my devinci ollie and they are pretty sweet, not bad in the weight and nice length and all.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I am going to go with a Middleburn, inexpensive and light. I searched forever for a Sram product in 165mm that was affordable, but to no avail. The Middleburns will give me unlimited options should I change my mind later.....being female, that is a possibility! I pretty much have all the other components figured out, I will be ordering them by the end of the week. My June credit card bill is gonna be massive!!!


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

I know its not what your looking for, but that Can-Diggle would go perfect with a WB Groove 200!










Mountain Racing Products home of MRP, White Brothers, Kreitler, Tamer, and Power Grips | GROOVE


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

motochick said:


> I wish I knew what the difference between the air and coil feels like, it would make narrowing down the fork much easier.


imo these days not a hell of a lot, especially for smaller riders. another fork option you may want to consider is the 170mm marzocchi 55 switch cr.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I wonder what inverted forks would feel like on a MTB? I hate them on dirt bikes, even after they have been tuned. Those sure look good tho. I have a Totem Solo Air '11 on the way, got a killer deal on it, new. Everything is ordered or on it's way, the only thing that might hold me up are the cranks. They are coming from England, then the east coast.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

motochick said:


> I wonder what inverted forks would feel like on a MTB? I hate them on dirt bikes, even after they have been tuned. Those sure look good tho. I have a Totem Solo Air '11 on the way, got a killer deal on it, new. Everything is ordered or on it's way, the only thing that might hold me up are the cranks. They are coming from England, then the east coast.


I have been riding a WB DH3 for 11 years now (http://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-freeride/old-school-dh-bikes-745226.html). Mine have been solid and are still plush and active. They will get a little squirreley (torsional flex) in high speed corners and rock gardens. Don't know what the newer ones are like, I'd hope they are even better.


----------



## jerry4064 (Jun 13, 2011)

motochick said:


> I wonder what inverted forks would feel like on a MTB? I hate them on dirt bikes, even after they have been tuned. Those sure look good tho. I have a Totem Solo Air '11 on the way, got a killer deal on it, new. Everything is ordered or on it's way, the only thing that might hold me up are the cranks. They are coming from England, then the east coast.


I demo'd the Totem when RockShox/SRAM was in Phoenix with their demo truck a few weeks ago.. You are going to LOVE that fork. I've got a 180mm Fox VAN RC2 FIT on my trail bike, and even though I hate to say it, I liked the Totem so much more..


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, you liked the Totem air over the Fox coil? Guess I made an OK decision, thanks for the reassurance. Here is a pic of what I have so far....Flows, Oury's, Grip shift, Code's, CCDB, some lame skull saddle on some random seatpost. Should be gettin' more stuff in early next week!


----------



## jerry4064 (Jun 13, 2011)

oh yeah, as much as I love my VAN, there was just something about that Totem.. You DEFINITELY made a great choice.. If I had it to do over again, I'd go for the Totem.. Definitely going on my next all mtn build..


----------



## jerry4064 (Jun 13, 2011)

great build by the way.. Thats definitely going to be a fun bike!!


----------



## htrdoug (Mar 19, 2011)

motochick said:


> I wonder what inverted forks would feel like on a MTB? I hate them on dirt bikes, even after they have been tuned....


WP Extreme 50's 4ever!


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

My WP Extreme 50's are my second fav fork, my Zoke 50's are just better. That is one big bike!


----------



## htrdoug (Mar 19, 2011)

motochick said:


> My WP Extreme 50's are my second fav fork, my Zoke 50's are just better. That is one big bike!


Yea,I shuffled it off to someone else...was gonna crush me 'cause it would go anywhere a real dirtbike would go,but I was afraid it I stuffed it I would come out on the losing end. Now I pretty much just ride Mototrials( picking up a new Sherco next wednesday:thumbsup Thinking about just buying a 250 Dualsport just for the days I can't trials ride.

Really digging your build, I'd like to have another long travel bike but hard to justify here in Hoosierland,But If I can get myself down to TTC a few times a year to ride trials it may be fun to have a used Stinky or BigHit just to drag along that would be safer to downhill there than on my Dawg,Can't see myself having more than $1500 wrapped up in a big bike for 5-6 rides a year:nono: (really should move down to Chattanooga altogether!)


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Moto trials! We called it trials racing in SoCal. I rode on Team Full Monty, HRC Montessa's of course....in the summertime we had Sat night events in Riverside County, very fun. I miss it. Now back to cool MTB's....Got the tracking numbers for more of my stuff, oh the suspense! It just rained where I live making the Mingus DH behind my house absolutely perfect. Argh.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Brown Santa brought me cools gifts! Bars, tires, cass, rear der, rotors, fork, etc.



















The cranks are gonna really hold me up, don't know if they are even in the US yet. I may put my DaVinci's on just to make sure everything is right.

Brenda


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I think my favorite part about build threads other than seeing the first muddy-bike picture is seeing how much patience y'all have.
When I'm building a bike, as a part comes in, if I can attach it to the bike, I will.
I never have the whole lot spread out in front of me like that.

That being said, nice build, looking forward to seeing some mud!


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice build up so far!


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowMongoose said:


> I think my favorite part about build threads other than seeing the first muddy-bike picture is seeing how much patience y'all have.
> When I'm building a bike, as a part comes in, if I can attach it to the bike, I will.
> I never have the whole lot spread out in front of me like that.


HA HA HA LOL! I have ZERO patience. I can't attach anything to the bike cuz I am missing all key parts.....headset, shock bolts, crown race, stem, BB. I went riding today instead of working on it, a few more key parts should be in by Thurs. Then it might resemble a bike. I also try to order everything so they come in about the same time....spreading it out is torture!


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

Motochick; I'm stoked that you are getting a big bike! I found this thread too late or I could have helped you with gear. I have a heavyish Holzfeller/Howitzer 83 x 165 or a very slightly bent Gravity Light crankset/BB you could have if your others miss the slow boat from the other side of the world! I also have a worxed out 66 that I would have sold cheap. Hopefully we will get to ride some DH with you this summer! 

C


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, thanx for the nice offers! My BB is 73, or I would all over that! I will be running a square taper BB, so my pedal bike cranks will work for now. (yes, square tapers do work on MTB's!) Bummer on that 66, it was at the top of my wish list. My hubby has been super cool in letting me buy everything now, and pay off the credit cards in June. I am working my tail off and selling all of my prized possessions to fund this. My ebay stuff is going off right now! I am already over what I hoped to make, and there are still 4 days to go....woo hoo

I hope to have the wheels completed tomorrow, rotors, tires, cass, etc. First I have to take apart the rear hub to see how it works.....then grease and good to go.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

motochick said:


> yes, square tapers do work on MTB's!


Comon, that's a myth, like Sasquatch, unicorns, and global warming.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Are those single ply tires? Might want exchange those for two ply, considering the trails in Arizona are pretty rocky.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Ya, single ply. I have been running the 2.2's on my trail bike on the same trails with good results. If they fail, I will move up to a heavier tire. I got the rotors, tires, cassette mounted to the wheels, only to find out the front is a 15 when I was told it was a 20. I never bothered to check until now. My bad. I also mounted the rear brake adapter and caliper, and the grips and shifter to the bars. I feel some sense of accomplishment......with a little bit of frustration.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i'm dying to see this built up


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Got the tires, rotors, cass, all mounted up.....the 2.4 doesn't fit in the rear! Too tall. Luckily I had a 2.2, so that is what's going on the rear. I took apart the hub and it looks good to go, lots of gooey grease. I took apart the fork, no oil in 3 of the 4 chambers. The only oil (in the damper) was 103ml shy of what it should have been!!! Good thing I am anal and like to take stuff apart. I got my grips on the bars, and the shifter, of course. I mounted the rear caliper to see if it all lines up, good to go. My stem and headset bearings should be here tomorrow.....this waiting is very difficult. And still no word on the cranks


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

**Rant on** So my VIP's (Very Important Parts) have been sitting in my closed LBS for 2 days!! I didn't call when they showed up and no return call to all of my phone messages, nothing. Been calling since noon yesterday. I can't get anything done with out my headset and stem! **Rant off** 

So, to help fund my bike, I am selling some of my most prized possessions on ebay. I was hoping for about $200 for my stuff...My stuff is at $450 with a day to go still! YAY! 

When I do finally get my VIP's, I will need some good JUJU sent my way, or maybe a call out to the good luck fairies. I will be cutting and bleeding my new Avid Codes. I have never dealt with Avid before, but from the looks of it, I will be certified to do brain surgery when I am finished. Please send good happy thoughts my way!! Pics later on tonite wether or not I get my VIP's. 

Brenda


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Bleeding avids with the 2 syringe kit is actually pretty easy, and IMO a good system for flushing and clearing out old fluid.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Good to know, it just looks so scary....More good news, my cranks should be here next Thurs, to my house that is! They will be black Middleburns, silver spider, heat treated 28t granny ring.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I had to snap a few quick pics before the sun went down, still plugging away at it. This is just the first mock up.....I might need to trim the front brake line a smidge. 




























Whatcha think?


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Just a smidge. 

Looks sick.


----------



## htrdoug (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks like you know which side the front brake lever goes on:thumbsup:


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

looks sick, nice


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

It's RIDEABLE! Sort of....I took my trail bike cranks and jerry-rigged them on Wiggle so I could pedal her. I had to remove the tension wheel on the MRP cuz the triple spider would hit it. The fork was locked up solid for the 10 min of parking lot pedaling, so I went down some stairs 2 or 3 times, and it finally broke loose....wow, much better.

I would like to get a shorter stack-height headset, the one that is on there now is kind of hokey. My stack height right now with the 1.5 to 1 1/8 adapter on the top is about 31mm. Any ideas anyone? For a tapered fork tube? Not interested in Chris King. The rear end is creaky, got figure it out, drives me crazy....I will go check all the bolts once again. This thing pedals like mad! Gives more traction then my Giant Reign. The brakes are amazing! Not even burned in yet, and they rock. I am now qualified to perform brain surgery, bleeding these things was an experience.....good thing I was able to summon some patience. OK, now for the pics, cuz I am sure no one read all my rambling.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks sweet. I agree that bleeding the Codes is a little tedious but once they have a really good bleed they work amazingly. Anxious to hear of the first actual DH ride on it.


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sweet, at first thought the saddle was hideous but then I realized it's got practically Canfield's logos all over it, pretty cool. 
Another thing I noticed is that you've got XO twister, how's it like? Gives a cleaner look at least, that's for sure and saves a bit weight too, not that you would notice the weight difference on that thing.
Any idea on the weight BTW? Looks pretty light to me? 
Anyway, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I read a ton of bad things about Avids, but taking my time to bleed a brake properly can have big rewards. If the bleed holds up, I am going to be so stoked! I bought these brand new for less then $300 for the PAIR! I may get to do a shake down run tonite or tomorrow. Hubby said he would drop me off at the top, pick me up at the bottom! He rules!

That saddle and post was not part of the frame deal, but the guy threw it in anyways, I was surprised....and the first thing I said was HIDEOUS! Then I threw it in the trash can. Then I felt bad for throwing away a perfectly usable piece of equipment that I was in need of. After cleaning it up, I realized a saddle covered in pastel colored skulls might work on girl's bike. I am going to keep it even though it weighs a ton! 

I love my twisties, have them on my trail bike.....I am not intelligent enough to use the triggers, they confused the h3ll out of me. And yes I do have a weight with the temporary cranks (which should be very close to the Middleburns) and the temp pedals........34.75lbs! That is on a serious budget! I am very happy, I would have been happy with 37.

Brenda


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Not sure I could twist in either direction while having one finger on the brake. Triggers are pretty easy, I just set the up shift close to my natural thumb position since you're shift up more often than down and if I need to downshift I just reach back for the rearward lever and give it a good push before pedaling to engage the downshift. To each their own though, I just could never get comfy with grip shifting.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Maiden voyage down Mingus 533 by myself.



















Super fun! Fork seems a little stiff, needs to break in a little. Brakes were awesome. It is more flickable then I would have thought....this is my first time on such a slack bike, super stable an smooth.


----------



## climnron (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like you are ready for some Holbert.


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

We'll have the van up on your favorite trails doing shuttles on saturday...come on out and give that sweet bike a bunch of runs!!! Maybe even a long one down the front side


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

motochick said:


> I love my twisties, have them on my trail bike.....I am not intelligent enough to use the triggers, they confused the h3ll out of me. And yes I do have a weight with the temporary cranks (which should be very close to the Middleburns) and the temp pedals........34.75lbs! That is on a serious budget! I am very happy, I would have been happy with 37.
> 
> Brenda


I've also use twisties on all my bikes until I built a big bike. I went with X9 paddles and tried to like them for a month or so. Hated them till the day I finally gave up and bought a set of XTRs. Just mounted them last night.
I way prefer the trigger/thumb action of the Shimano over the thumb/thumb of the Sram. Far more intuitive to have two totally separate actions for up/down. You also can have them sitting in place as you hold the grips rather than searching for them when time to shift.


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

roxtar said:


> I way prefer the trigger/thumb action of the Shimano over the thumb/thumb of the Sram. Far more intuitive to have two totally separate actions for up/down.


In the same boat with the Sram shifters....I must prefer the Shimano style on my saints. I have ridden a couple of rental bikes with Sram style shifters and could never get used to them.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i don't know if i've ever seen or heard anyone say that they love shimano and sram shifting or even that they like both. it seems to be all or nothing. i don't get how anyone can have a hard time using sram, though. one trigger for up, one for down. just like shimano


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

nobrakes2007 said:


> In the same boat with the Sram shifters....I must prefer the Shimano style on my saints. I have ridden a couple of rental bikes with Sram style shifters and could never get used to them.


I know so many riders who love the Srams.
I just don't get it.

I was all exited about the new twisties till I saw both the price and the fact that they're only avail in 10sp.
Used to be Shimano was the "Evil Empire", forcing their standards on us, and Sram was the alternative. 
I didn't think anything could get me back in Shimano's corner. Sram somehow managed to. :nonod:


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

saturnine;9290636 one trigger for up said:


> That is my problem right there, there are 2 buttons! I could never remember which button did what, on either brand. I did great pushing the buttons, just never the right one at the right time! Must be a blond thing.
> 
> Sounds fun Bob, I will have to consider that! I will be tearing the bike back down again Friday to put on all the new stuff....cranks and such, upper headset, shock mounting hardware. I may be up until the wee hours of the morning! (my UPS doesn't deliver until after 6pm!) I am heading to Elden tomorrow.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

definitely a blond thing.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

I WAS blond before turning grey. :thumbsup:

It wasn't so much hitting the wrong button. It was having to change my wrist and grip to reach one or the other. With the inch difference between the paddles, getting to the upshift paddle was a pita with sram. With Shimano I can ride with my fingers right on the shifters at all times, just like with twisties. Shifting is instantaneous.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

roxtar said:


> I WAS blond before turning grey. :thumbsup:
> 
> It wasn't so much hitting the wrong button. It was having to change my wrist and grip to reach one or the other. With the inch difference between the paddles, getting to the upshift paddle was a pita with sram. With Shimano I can ride with my fingers right on the shifters at all times, just like with twisties. Shifting is instantaneous.


you need to have x.0, then. the paddle is adjustable. my paddles are mm apart.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

saturnine said:


> you need to have x.0, then. the paddle is adjustable. my paddles are mm apart.


That is a huge improvement and would go a long way toward leveling the playing field but, if you've ever tried XTR, the trigger/paddle system is really nice.
Pricy though.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Maybe I have an upper hand with coordination bein a drummer but up and down has been a nonissue fr me. Up is used more often and the paddle is right by me thumb. If I need to downshift I just reach back a bit and there ya go. I would probably screw it up more if the paddles were closer. I couldn't deal with a trigger as well since my index finger is constantly on the brake. Te trail bike I borrow has one of each style trigger shifters and it's not hard to use them, certainly not conventional but not that difficult either.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

That's why Sram and Shimano are BOTH rich. 
OK, enough threadjacking.


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

For me it's gone like this: first twisters, then Shimano paddles, then when I was in the market for a new bike I tested a bike with Sram. At first I hated them and swore I'd buy a bike with Shimano due to the Shimano doubleway shifting, then however I test rode a Sram bike a second time and another and now I'm never gonna change, love 'em, feel good and shift perfectly.
Guess it's all about getting used to stuff, would probably learn to love the Shimano stuff again but I'm very happy with the Srams now so why change.

Anyway, 35lbs, not bad for such a capable bike.


----------

